# computer tech



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

looking for somebody that has a reasonable rate to look at my computer...just need them to do through and see what is wrong with it if anything...running slower now...anyone have any suggestions? need a fast turn around time becasue this is my work computer


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems like Kenny Mann posted a while back that he worked on computers.


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Computers are all I do, I will look at it for nothing more then a beer or six.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Quit downloading all those dirty pics and nasty movies and it wont slow up your computer. Hell just buy a new one.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (4/13/2009)*looking for somebody that has a reasonable rate to look at my computer...just need them to do through and see what is wrong with it if anything...running slower now...anyone have any suggestions? need a fast turn around time becasue this is my work computer


Windows , Im assuming. Here is a free tip. Backup your important files and install windows from scratch. Windows works great as long as you have nothing installed! Ok that is kind of a joke, but not completely. The more stuff you have installed, the more patches, programs, etc, the slower it runs. I reinstall mine about once a year. 

Also make sure you dont have a bunch of crap running on startup. Most people have way too much stuff running on startup and dont even realize it. Check the bar to the lower right. That will show you most of it, but not all. A trip to the registry will show you everything but if you are not sure what you are doing, let someone else do it who is. You would be amazed what is in there...acrobat helper, adobe updater, google chrome updater, adobe gamma loader, graphics card control centers, bla bla bla the list goes on and on.

Also, see how much memory you have, then see how much your mother board will support. MEMORY IS CHEAP.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SplitTine (4/23/2009)*Quit downloading all those dirty pics and nasty movies and it wont slow up your computer. Hell just buy a new one.


well quit emailing them to me!! :doh


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Same here, I work on computers all day long. If anyone needs help I'll definitely take a look at it.. 



I agree that the best thing to get even the oldest computer like new again is to backup all your files and start from scratch. think of it just like giving your car a righteous tune-up. It will run faster than ever, and dont worry about your programs, most of them can be downloaded back again. 



If you work on the computer, it can save you so much time in the long run to start from scratch. 





I'll look at your computer for a sixer. shouldnt take too long to fix.


----------

